# Just ordered E90 for PCD



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all,

I just ordered an E90 for PCD delivery from Motorwerks in Barrington, IL. The paperwork that was filled out had my requested delivery date but no mention of PCD although there was considerable discussion re. PCD during the sales cycle. I have a couple of questions.

My requested delivey date is in August. Can I expect delivery on the date I requested or is it hit or miss? Should I go back and address the missing PCD language with the dealer?

What should I expect from the dealership in the form of communications during the next couple of months? I suspect the order will need to be placed early to mid June for an August 18 or 19 PCD delivery? I would expect some document detailing the order for my review. No?

I suspect I am being an old mother hen about this but I don't want to get a couple of months down the road and find out something should have been done a month or two previous. Also need to schedule vacations and transportation reservations around the delivery date. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roguewave (Apr 8, 2008)

Ordered my wifes 335i vert on April 2nd. I called the 800 number today and checked, it's in the body shop and will be finished tomorrow , then 5 weeks or so until arrival in South Carolina :thumbup: I'm waiting on a firm date for the school, then I'll be booking the travel plans for what should be a grand adventure.


----------

